# product key needed for microsoft office 2003 student & teachers addition



## gary rapert (May 22, 2004)

I purchased a laptop with bundled software in Dec 2003. Part of that bundled software was Microsoft Office 2003 Student & Teachers edition. It allowed 2 or 3 installations (I'm not sure which, but I know I have one installation remaining.)

My problem is this: My son has misplaced the paper CD case which the Microsoft Office 2003 Student & Teachers edition came in. When I attempt to install this software on a newly-purchased laptop, it asks for the 25 character Product Key. This is shown on the back of the paper CD case which is gone. 

Can anyone tell me the exact procedure to find the Product Key for this software?

Thanks in advance for any help I get.


----------



## bob054 (Jan 30, 2004)

gary rapert said:


> I purchased a laptop with bundled software in Dec 2003. Part of that bundled software was Microsoft Office 2003 Student & Teachers edition. It allowed 2 or 3 installations (I'm not sure which, but I know I have one installation remaining.)
> 
> My problem is this: My son has misplaced the paper CD case which the Microsoft Office 2003 Student & Teachers edition came in. When I attempt to install this software on a newly-purchased laptop, it asks for the 25 character Product Key. This is shown on the back of the paper CD case which is gone.
> 
> ...


----------



## bob054 (Jan 30, 2004)

Try these 2 links http://www.webtree.ca/windowsxp/tips_fixes.htm or http://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder.shtml....These will work if the computer is running
Bobby


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

howdy and welcome

If the magicbean bob054 refered to does not work...give a call to Microsoft and plead your case...

I'll be watching this thread for illegal activities 

buck


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

If you have the software installed on another of your machines, you should be able to recover a product key code by using a system information program. Run this program on the machine where the Microsoft Office 2003 Student & Teachers edition is already installed.

Go here and download one called EVEREST Home Edition. This should be the same as the old AIDA32 Enterprise System Information program.

http://www.lavalys.com/index.php?page=products_index

Start the program and look for the product in question. It will give all details about its installation including the key. Super program to have for so many uses.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I believe Belarc Advisor will show the product key as well.
http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html


----------



## pimpster (Nov 18, 2001)

I can tell you how to get it but unfortunately I have already gotten into a bit of trouble for posting a ip, not a cd key on another thread!

Email me at [


----------



## Drewski67 (Sep 9, 2008)

Magic Jellybean worked. Thanks!


----------

